# Vbac after uterine extension/tear?



## OurLilFlu

So almost 6 weeks ago I had a csection after a 40ish hour natural, midwife-led labour. Baby was severely malpositioned and eventually there was meconium in the waters when I was pushing. 

Either way, after the surgery the surgeon explained that because she was so stuck and they had trouble getting her out my uterus suffered a 4cm tear. He initially explained that it was in my fundus and that subsequent deliveries would have to be a csection and 24 months apart at least. 

I am an RN who has worked labour and delivery and this struck me as odd, that an 'extension' would manifest as a free standing tear in the fundus. So I requested the OR report and in the report the tear is explained as a 4cm tear that extended vertically from the incision towards the cervix... So completely on the other end of my uterus than he told me. 

From the research I've done, I'm in Canada and the SOGC had absolutely no mention of extensions or tears in their vbac guidelines. They do advise to get as much info as possible about the incision to make sure it's in the lower segment and not classical etc. 

Anyone with experience with this? I've read of individuals having successful vbacs in this circumstance but unsure of where/what country it was in. Also I've read that as far as extensions go, vertical ones that extend downwards are better than upwards.... Thoughts? Advice? I'm really hanging onto this hope that I can have my natural birth next time!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Bump. I know it's fairly rare but for anyone else looking specialscars.org has a wealth of info and stories of vbacs with every kind of incision + tears


----------

